# Bathgate indoor show Sunday 25th October CANCELLED



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

How are you guys up for a show in Bathgate indoor this one  
Steve & myself have been in contact with Jim walkinshaw of the Scottish VW Owners club and ask if they had any show stands left that we could have for the TTOC members, and if we have the same numbers that we had at knockhill Jim was more than happy to help out in any way he can, as he said they have never had any TTs at any of their events north or south of the border so it will be a first for them as well. it will be a inside event, If you are entering for the show & Shine (as Steve is) will cost you £2:00. For the club stand its £20:00 for about 3 cars per stand but Jim is waiting to see what numbers we have first and he will see what he can do for the area we need, he is also making it so anyone that is in for the show & shine their car will be next to our main stand and not at the other end of the hall. so if your interested in showing your TT or just getting your car on the indoor stand put your names up lets see if we can get another trophy :lol: getting used to getting them now :lol: :lol:

the last Scottish indoor event in Perth (svag)









http://www.svwof.co.uk/directions.htm

Sunday 25th October
2009
at Bathgate Sports Centre,
West Lothian.
Doors open at 10am

GENERAL INFORMATION
The Scottish VW Owners Indoor Parts Mart & Car Show is being held at
Bathgate Sports Centre, Bathgate. The sports centre is situated on the B792
Bathgate to Torphichen road. If coming via the M8 exit at either J3A or J4.
If coming from the M9 it is J4. The sports centre has ample parking and a
cafeteria, outdoor play area for children and also an indoor soft play area
which must be booked and requires to have adult supervision for further details
please contact the centre direct on 01506 -776790.
The show will cater for all VW enthusiasts and will include Show & Shine
classes with a trophy & prize for the winner of each class. The show is being
supported by various VW Traders and clubs. Children's entertainment will
take place at various times throughout the day.
No overnight camping is available at the venue. B&B and campsite list is
available on request.
Unfortunately NO DOGS are allowed in the sports centre.
No Trading from vehicles in the Car Park
ADMISSION CHARGE APPLIES TO THE SHOW
*NAME'S*
Trev
Steve
dzTT
Davey & Anna + the kid's
Andrew & Val
Jock
Wul
Blackers & Adrain 
Jim


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

ooo indoors i bet it will be a sunny day :lol: ill be there


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> ooo indoors i bet it will be a sunny day :lol: ill be there


better get started on your mod's the morra then,  will add your name down


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

haha im gonna be kept busy this weekend..and the next...and the next... :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> haha im gonna be kept busy this weekend..and the next...and the next... :lol: :lol:


if you need a hand there's plenty of guy's on here that will help


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

thnks i mite take u up on tht :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Well Darron have we all to get tool boxes out to give you a hand to fit all the mod's you've just bought


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I like the sound of this but I am on nights the 24th and 25th [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

after spenidn all my money buyin the new mods i now hav none left to pay ppl to fit thm :lol: i hsould really hav thot about that first :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I like the sound of this but I am on nights the 24th and 25th [smiley=bigcry.gif]


All work & no play  you could of stayed off at my bit.... will give us a better chance of getting a trophy if your not coming up :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> after spenidn all my money buyin the new mods i now hav none left to pay ppl to fit thm :lol: i hsould really hav thot about that first :roll:


don't think the guys would ask for anything for helping out. Did you get the splitter aswell?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

not got the splitter yet. i off work nxt week so goin to go through to seat in stirling on monday and hopefully get it then or atleast get it ordered


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

This should be a good meet guys a nice indoor show at that time of the year is to good to refuse, a cheap day out with lots of local shops for food n drinks as 'normal prices' :wink:

Stevie


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> This should be a good meet guys a nice indoor show at that time of the year is to good to refuse, a cheap day out with lots of local shops for food n drinks as 'normal prices' :wink:
> 
> Stevie


 any chip shops :roll: 
Davey's just off the phone he's coming with the kid's.


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

trev said:


> L9WTT said:
> 
> 
> > This should be a good meet guys a nice indoor show at that time of the year is to good to refuse, a cheap day out with lots of local shops for food n drinks as 'normal prices' :wink:
> ...


Yeah there is mate, also a weatherspoons within a 10 minute walk.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > L9WTT said:
> ...


*WALK* you been drinking tonight :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Might have a trip up


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

WALK you been drinking tonight

lol i have actually, 2 min drive then :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Might have a trip up


will add your name Andrew want your old room made up :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> WALK you been drinking tonight
> 
> lol i have actually, 2 min drive then :lol:


knew it


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

i might head over trev,will have to see wot works like tho.will let you know.cheers


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> i might head over trev,will have to see wot works like tho.will let you know.cheers


 good lad will add your name to the list  Jock was round this afternoon and said to add his name aswell so it's looking good for bathgate

ps James & Adrian put your names down as well, sorry your cars just out of shot mate :lol:


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > i might head over trev,will have to see wot works like tho.will let you know.cheers
> ...


That looks like a tt meet, where was the invite???????????????????? :x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Lol we knew you would be polishing your motor mate


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

trev said:


> Lol we knew you would be polishing your motor mate


Trev put me down its only 5 mins away for me

Cheers Jim.........


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jim said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Lol we knew you would be polishing your motor mate
> ...


Will do mate  is it your place for the bacon rolls


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

*Page one updated*
*NAME'S*
Trev
Steve
dzTT
Davey & Anna + the kid's
Andrew & Val
Jock
Wul
Blackers & Adrain 
Jim


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

trev said:


> jim said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Trev there is a Mcdonalds not that far away,only kiddin if you want you are more than welcome.

Cheers Jim....


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[/quote]
Trev there is a Mcdonalds not that far away,only kiddin if you want you are more than welcome.

Cheers Jim....[/quote]

cheers for the offer Jim you dont want us lot tramping through your house for bacon rolls :lol may get something arranged for after the show any local cafes, pubs or restaurants around the area that we could over run. (with plenty of parking)  
would just finish of the day [smiley=thumbsup.gif] cheers again Jim


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Trev there is a Mcdonalds not that far away,only kiddin if you want you are more than welcome.

Cheers Jim....[/quote]

cheers for the offer Jim you dont want us lot tramping through your house for bacon rolls :lol may get something arranged for after the show any local cafes, pubs or restaurants around the area that we could over run. (with plenty of parking)  
would just finish of the day [smiley=thumbsup.gif] cheers again Jim[/quote]

Trev,there is a James Young cheap fof food and drink,not far from the sports centre dont know about parking tho,but a big carparkacross the road but you will not be able to see your cars tho.

Cheers jim............


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

jim said:


> Trev there is a Mcdonalds not that far away,only kiddin if you want you are more than welcome.
> 
> Cheers Jim....


 cheers for the offer Jim you dont want us lot tramping through your house for bacon rolls :lol may get something arranged for after the show any local cafes, pubs or restaurants around the area that we could over run. (with plenty of parking)  
would just finish of the day [smiley=thumbsup.gif] cheers again Jim[/quote]

Trev,there is a James Young cheap fof food and drink,not far from the sports centre dont know about parking tho,but a big carparkacross the road but you will not be able to see your cars tho.

Cheers jim............[/quote]

Aka Witherspoons


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

you better hurry up and get that front bumper back on cause next weekend you've got mine to take off :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Guy's 
Just off the phone to Jim Wilkinshaw of S.V.W got the price for around £32 for the 9 cars thats one club stand the rest is for show / shine he also mentioned that he has a old Audi in the center stand for show, and would like it if he could have a Mk1 & Mk2 either side so who would be up for that !!!!  would do someone thats not to keen to enter the show & shine, forgot to ask if they would have to pay  will leave the thread going just now in-case other members want to come if not will send the money off to Jim by next weekend.

cheers Trev


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

get urself in tht center stand trev :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Someone say MkII ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> get urself in tht center stand trev :wink:


what beside a MK2 :wink: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Someone say MkII ?


It's your 15 mins of fame Andy  it will be between yourself & James


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

give the MkII a run for their money trev :wink: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> give the MkII a run for their money trev :wink: :lol:


 :lol:" run" too risky at my age leave it up to you young guns :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Might need to come up the day before so I can get it cleaned by an expert :wink:


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

trev said:


> Hi Guy's
> Just off the phone to Jim Wilkinshaw of S.V.W got the price for around £32 for the 9 cars thats one club stand the rest is for show / shine he also mentioned that he has a old Audi in the center stand for show, and would like it if he could have a Mk1 & Mk2 either side so who would be up for that !!!!  would do someone thats not to keen to enter the show & shine, forgot to ask if they would have to pay  will leave the thread going just now in-case other members want to come if not will send the money off to Jim by next weekend.
> 
> cheers Trev


Trev i will speak to a couple of my mates as a couple of them have Mk2

Jim............


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Might need to come up the day before so I can get it cleaned by an expert :wink:


 :lol: been called a lot of things but never an expert


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jim said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guy's
> ...


cheers jim we have two going so far but if your mates can come as well that would be great mk 2 out in force


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

show n shine????? can some one tell me how i can manage to drive thro to bathgate,in scottish weather and keep the car clean :?: it cant be done [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: of course it can how do you think we got down to rockingham last year 400mls to the event  just give it a good wax the day before and bring some quick detailer spray with you should be ok just miss all the pot holes in the road on your way through to Bathgate, we'll give you a hand when we are there


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

looks like i,ll be pulling the marigolds on the day before then  unless i can come up with a sly and cunning plan :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Marigolds !!!!!! Wait till your mates in Kelty find out you wear them any thing else you want to tell us :lol: :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

no  not on a public forum,thats me finished digging holes for myself


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

"Show 'n Shine ",, ???? can anyone tell me how to drive throo to Bathgate ,, and miss all the pot holes,,, :roll: :roll: ,, it cant be done ,, [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

roddy said:


> "Show 'n Shine ",, ???? can anyone tell me how to drive throo to Bathgate ,, and miss all the pot holes,,, :roll: :roll: ,, it cant be done ,, [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


hire a low loader :wink: it's surprising how far you can get if you've given it a good wax and a quick wipe down when you get there, if we all muck in together there we should get all the cars up to pretty good stanard


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> no  not on a public forum,thats me finished digging holes for myself


  I'll move the thread to the "powder room" if your more at home there :lol:


----------



## Adam D (Jan 19, 2009)

Will hopefully catch up with some of you guys there im on the scottish vag stand. Just a wee heads up the road that you have to take to get into the hall is usually full of potholes and puddles  (at least it was last year)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

wul said:


> looks like i,ll be pulling the marigolds on the day before then  unless i can come up with a sly and cunning plan :roll:


i thought you would have used them all up by now, what wae washin aw they dishaes an cleenin up an at !!!   ( an hiv yae done they windaes yet ????.)..


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Adam D said:


> Will hopefully catch up with some of you guys there im on the scottish vag stand. Just a wee heads up the road that you have to take to get into the hall is usually full of potholes and puddles  (at least it was last year)


 cheers Adam see you there


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

roddy said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > looks like i,ll be pulling the marigolds on the day before then  unless i can come up with a sly and cunning plan :roll:
> ...


windaes ? are they those things thats meant to be where the plywood is???????? its kelty roddy come on :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

OO   PS, sorry forgot that,, shit man,, where do you park the TT,, in the kitchen ???


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

wont go far as long as the bricks are holding it up :lol: :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

theres no chance i can keep a car clean leavin from falkirk to bathgate. it will be dirty as soon as i take it out the driveway :lol:


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

dzTT said:


> theres no chance i can keep a car clean leavin from falkirk to bathgate. it will be dirty as soon as i take it out the driveway :lol:


Detail tape is the future :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > theres no chance i can keep a car clean leavin from falkirk to bathgate. it will be dirty as soon as i take it out the driveway :lol:
> ...


Detail tape??......I thought you used masking tape  

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> L9WTT said:
> 
> 
> > dzTT said:
> ...


thats what you use for painting the skirting boards to keep the paint off the carpets :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Detail tape??......I thought you used masking tape
> ...


I swear that is what was on the front of the car....B&Q special! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

hy you've changed colour  are you coming over to Bathgate :?: saw the photos of Peters efforts on the car looking good 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> hy you've changed colour  are you coming over to Bathgate :?: saw the photos of Peters efforts on the car looking good 8)


<ahem!> that car was MY handiwork at the weekend 

Not sure about Bathgate at the moment - don't want to commit just yet...waiting for hospital to get in touch first (just in case :?)

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > hy you've changed colour  are you coming over to Bathgate :?: saw the photos of Peters efforts on the car looking good 8)
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: i know  
forgot about that  hope you get news soon but after the event :wink:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

wul said:


> no  not on a public forum,thats me finished digging holes for myself


I could dig a few holes for you Wullie!!! :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bigsyd has the best idea


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Garvie said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > no  not on a public forum,thats me finished digging holes for myself
> ...


youv dug more than enuf holes for me.look at the ane im in the noo.ur fault :lol: :lol: by the way,you want to buy a clio trophy  :wink:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

wul said:


> Garvie said:
> 
> 
> > wul said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: nah nae clio fir me


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

i,m off work this week so i might pop thro n see you.if i can be bothered, did you get ur x car link fixed?


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

wul said:


> Garvie said:
> 
> 
> > wul said:
> ...


How's the hole your in the noo my fault??? :?


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

wul said:


> i,m off work this week so i might pop thro n see you.if i can be bothered, did you get ur x car link fixed?


Nah, looks like I need a ground loop isolator to get rid of the interference noise :x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Garvie said:


> How's the hole your in the noo my fault??? :?


Just cos!

Hev x


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

got tae blame somebody  x car link??? workie or no workie :?: when you in next wk? stu painted badges the day.look a wee bit beta but still no ryt :?


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Hev said:


> Garvie said:
> 
> 
> > How's the hole your in the noo my fault??? :?
> ...


I suppose you could blame me Hev for introducing Wullie to the TT and the forum, but it's no my fault that he paid more attention to the car than his missus!! :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> Garvie said:
> 
> 
> > How's the hole your in the noo my fault??? :?
> ...


thought i was on a German forum there never understood a frigging word :lol:........... Kelty banter :wink:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

wul said:


> got tae blame somebody  x car link??? workie or no workie :?: when you in next wk? stu painted badges the day.look a wee bit beta but still no ryt :?


I the xcarlink works but still getting that annoying interference noise. Apparently installing a GLI will get rid of the noise. Anyone on here know how to install one?


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Garvie said:
> ...


Aye you're used tae the Kelty banter Trev... christ you know more people there than me!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Garvie said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > got tae blame somebody  x car link??? workie or no workie :?: when you in next wk? stu painted badges the day.look a wee bit beta but still no ryt :?
> ...


yip turn left at the asda roundabout :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

it,s nae kelty banter cause there aint a swear word in sight  as for me paying mare attention to ma car than ma lass,wots wrong wi that.it,s saved ye the price eh a meal at your wedding. :roll: nasty man :lol:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

trev said:


> Garvie said:
> 
> 
> > wul said:
> ...


You've lost me now Trev :?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[/quote]

Aye you're used tae the Kelty banter Trev... christ you know more people there than me!! [/quote]

:lol: thats the trouble working for the gas board get to meet everyone


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

wul said:


> it,s nae kelty banter cause there aint a swear word in sight  as for me paying mare attention to ma car than ma lass,wots wrong wi that.it,s saved ye the price eh a meal at your wedding. :roll: nasty man :lol:


 :lol: :lol: You can bring somebody else if you want. Anyone on here want to accompany Wullie to my wedding?? Busty blondes only need apply :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Aye you're used tae the Kelty banter Trev... christ you know more people there than me!! [/quote]

:lol: thats the trouble working for the gas board get to meet everyone[/quote]
ye must be a debt collecter for them if your up in kelty :lol:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

wul said:


> Aye you're used tae the Kelty banter Trev... christ you know more people there than me!!


 :lol: thats the trouble working for the gas board get to meet everyone[/quote]
ye must be a debt collecter for them if your up in kelty :lol:[/quote]

:lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[/quote]
You've lost me now Trev :?[/quote]

:lol: :lol: now you know how i felt


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Garvie said:


> Anyone on here want to accompany Wullie to my wedding?? Busty blondes only need apply :lol:


Me, me, me!....only cos I have inside knowledge about the venue  ....can busty brunettes apply? Oh and can phope come too?  

Hev x


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

im at star tomo if you fancy picking me up monkey boy


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Garvie said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > Aye you're used tae the Kelty banter Trev... christ you know more people there than me!!
> ...


ye must be a debt collecter for them if your up in kelty :lol:[/quote]

:lol: :lol:[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Hev said:


> Garvie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone on here want to accompany Wullie to my wedding?? Busty blondes only need apply :lol:
> ...


how do you know wher it is? hev your coming. garv get another two meals on the stove kid iv got a dance partner :lol:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Hev said:


> Garvie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone on here want to accompany Wullie to my wedding?? Busty blondes only need apply :lol:
> ...


Mind you the wedding *is* on halloween, so I suppose any witch will do!! 

We had our final meeting with them on Wednesday Hev. Must admit its the first time I felt a few nerves about the wedding. Cannae believe its only 4 weeks tomorrow [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wul said:


> how do you know wher it is? hev your coming. garv get another two meals on the stove kid iv got a dance partner :lol:


Cos we got married there last year.....and it was fantastic!

Oh, and I'll dance with anyone 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Garvie said:


> Mind you the wedding *is* on halloween, so I suppose any witch will do!!
> 
> We had our final meeting with them on Wednesday Hev. Must admit its the first time I felt a few nerves about the wedding. Cannae believe its only 4 weeks tomorrow [smiley=end.gif]


How about this witch???!









Nah, no nerves to be had....just enjoy it!

Hev x


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Garvie said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Garvie said:
> ...


   Just realised what I wrote...that wasn't meant at you Hev


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

great stuff.youv got to keep up wi me tho hev.we can stop for a bit rocket fuel noo n again but i,m jigging all night :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Garvie said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Garvie said:
> ...


that rules Evelyn out if its Halloween its her busiest night of the year


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

trev said:


> that rules Evelyn out if its Halloween its her busiest night of the year


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Mind you the wedding *is* on halloween, 
its the only night garvie can get out without frightning all the kids.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> Mind you the wedding *is* on halloween,
> its the only night garvie can get out without frightning all the kids.


 :lol: :lol: am going to move this thread to the joke section it will get more coverage


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > Mind you the wedding *is* on halloween,
> ...


aye your prob right trev we have went on a bit :roll: its only a bit eh fun tho.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

all the scottish threads ramble off topic at some point you two just carry on :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> all the scottish threads ramble off topic at some point you two just carry on :wink:


at some point??????...... usually by the 3rd post :lol:

Hev x


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

looks like im gettin sent downsouth to do some work the week before this  ...fingers crossed all goes well nd ill b bk for it


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

dzTT said:


> looks like im gettin sent downsouth to do some work the week before this  ...fingers crossed all goes well nd ill b bk for it


tell them to sod off....you've got something more important planned  ...you may not have a job to go back to though! 

Hev x :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> looks like im gettin sent downsouth to do some work the week before this  ...fingers crossed all goes well nd ill b bk for it


 you'll be there Darron even if we've to come and get you :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > looks like im gettin sent downsouth to do some work the week before this  ...fingers crossed all goes well nd ill b bk for it
> ...


can you can n get me as well it will save me putting in expenses that week :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > dzTT said:
> ...


 you should be treating us to a weekend away :roll: richest kid on the block i heard


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

i only live on a small block tho :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> i only live on a small block tho :lol:


i'll no get the better of you :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

trev, stuff Bathgate - can you not get us all an invite to Nicola & Hollys leaving night? :roll: :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> trev, stuff Bathgate - can you not get us all an invite to Nicola & Hollys leaving night? :roll: :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: you've been on Evelyn's face-book thread again, all those young ladys from Edinburgh airport am not even allowed to go " Wul" might find a new friend there ( good idea Stuart)


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

women    :lol: :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > trev, stuff Bathgate - can you not get us all an invite to Nicola & Hollys leaving night? :roll: :wink:
> ...


wooooaaaa nicola,holly,airport & young ladys.are we talking hostesses here?  to be fair this acctually sounds like a good idea. c,mon trev can we go?can we,can we :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


 :lol: will have a word with the boss


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

where is this place in bathgate then? i tired to hav a look on google maps but everythin looks the same from above haha.
im gonna b away wrkin the week before so wana figure out where im goin before i leave nxt week


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Daz,do you know where the old Peoples garage used to be in Bathgate well.

It's no where near that............. :lol: :lol: :lol:

only kiddin it is on the road to Torpichen as you go out of bathgate accross from the old Peoples garage.

Jim..........


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

no idea wat ur tlkin about but ok [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

jim said:


> only kiddin it is on the road to Torpichen as you go out of bathgate accross from the old Peoples garage.
> 
> Jim..........


Why do they have an old peoples' garage in Bathgate? Do young people have to use a different garage?
:lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Think I'm going to have to give this a miss I'm knackered and I need a weekend at home.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev,im thinking bout just popping along for a couple eh hours to the show.reasons being im working in london on the sun nyt [smiley=bigcry.gif] ,and iv just inherited some nice chips and scratches down the side of the motor so it,ll be sitting in the car park [smiley=bigcry.gif].anyhoo,wot tym is everyone meeting at i,ll shoot over for the banter


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

wul said:


> trev,im thinking bout just popping along for a couple eh hours to the show.reasons being im working in london on the sun nyt [smiley=bigcry.gif] ,and iv just inherited some nice chips and scratches down the side of the motor so it,ll be sitting in the car park [smiley=bigcry.gif].anyhoo,wot tym is everyone meeting at i,ll shoot over for the banter


shoot Wul,, what happened to the car !!!!! :x :x :x :? :?


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

roddy said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > trev,im thinking bout just popping along for a couple eh hours to the show.reasons being im working in london on the sun nyt [smiley=bigcry.gif] ,and iv just inherited some nice chips and scratches down the side of the motor so it,ll be sitting in the car park [smiley=bigcry.gif].anyhoo,wot tym is everyone meeting at i,ll shoot over for the banter
> ...


its like stone chips right up the door mate.you can only see then from mybe 3 ft away im hoping they will polish out but i think its gonna be a paint jobbie


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

mines is in gettin a "paint jobbie" (as u put it wul :wink: ) this week. scraped the rear arch a few weeks ago tryin to drift it in a car park with kamikaze trolleys :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

dzTT said:


> mines is in gettin a "paint jobbie" (as u put it wul :wink: ) this week. scraped the rear arch a few weeks ago tryin to drift it in a car park with kamikaze trolleys :lol:


im needing my ns door done i know they need to blend it in so that should be plenty.not happy bout it at alll [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i think im havin to do the same  considering gettin a full respray since im not gonna hav the car for a week anyway but i cnt decide on a colour so jst gettin the rear bit painted :lol:

cnt u try one of those paint touch-up pens??


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

dzTT said:


> i think im havin to do the same  considering gettin a full respray since im not gonna hav the car for a week anyway but i cnt decide on a colour so jst gettin the rear bit painted :lol:
> 
> cnt u try one of those paint touch-up pens??


i think youd still see it mate.i want it doing kinda ryt.ma mate owns a body shop so i myt have to do him a favour for a favour :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

suger !!! i hope you both get sorted with the paint man


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

wul said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > wul said:
> ...


Now now Wullie, tell them what happened!


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

GarvieNow now Wullie said:


> eh its stone chips right up the door. thats all we need to know.


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Ahh yes but tell the good people how the stone chips happened!!


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

this could be interesting :lol:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Let me enlighten you...

After I was crowned karting champion on my stag at Knockhill  on his way back to Kelty, Wullie still thought he was in a race and proceeded to leave the "track" for a short stretch before regaining composure and limping back to the pits to inspect the damage...and change his slightly stained underwear :lol:


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

The good old gravel stone chips


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Garvie said:


> Let me enlighten you...
> 
> After I was crowned karting champion on my stag at Knockhill  on his way back to Kelty, Wullie still thought he was in a race and proceeded to leave the "track" for a short stretch before regaining composure and limping back to the pits to inspect the damage...and change his slightly stained underwear :lol:


ok ok.hears wot happened.driving home from karting,a bit quick{we were going to the pub}took a corner that was surprisingly sharp a bit wide and iv kicked a load eh debris up fae the side eh the road and scratched the side eh the wagon to bits  i could greet [smiley=bigcry.gif]
karting champion my arse,by the way.i got cheated


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

wul said:


> Garvie said:
> 
> 
> > Let me enlighten you...
> ...


well !!!??? thats what the gravel traps for,, in'it ??..


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

wul said:


> Garvie said:
> 
> 
> > Let me enlighten you...
> ...


well !!!??? thats what the gravel traps for,, in'it ??..


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi guys
My laptop is still down but Monthefish is getting it up and running again cheers mate 
been to west Calder and gave James our fees for the stand if you could post up your names if you can make it and James is going to get our tickets to me sometime this week. 
Stevie is going to get things done on here while am off line 

Hope to see you all on sunday Trev


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> Hi guys
> My laptop is still down but Monthefish is getting it up and running again cheers mate
> been to west Calder and gave James our fees for the stand if you could post up your names if you can make it and James is going to get our tickets to me sometime this week.
> Stevie is going to get things done on here while am off line
> ...


Did you see we can't make it


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

I did Andrew will have to let your room out  will give you a call later in the week did you see Blackers (James ) in Newcastle this weekend ?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

is anyone meeting up before goin to it or just meeting everyone there? 
im workin away this week s mite not know if ill be able to go for sure until friday :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> I did Andrew will have to let your room out  will give you a call later in the week did you see Blackers (James ) in Newcastle this weekend ?


No but someone saw us in Gateshead :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> is anyone meeting up before goin to it or just meeting everyone there?
> im workin away this week s mite not know if ill be able to go for sure until friday :?


here's hoping you can make it Darron we'll get some place local to the meeting that we all can meet up at then head off to the event


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

smashin. fingers crossed ill be back in time for it :lol:


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi guys, Trev has asked me to confirm numbers for this event as his computer is down at the mo, can everyone please confirm there attendance by adding there name to the list.

Cheers

1. Trev
2. Stevie
3. Monthefish


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

L9WTT said:


> Hi guys, Trev has asked me to confirm numbers for this event as his computer is down at the mo, can everyone please confirm there attendance by adding there name to the list.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


sorry , not this time,, if not in london then i have a mountain bike race, i expect you will all have a great day,, Rod


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

We will not be able to make it to Bathgate  
Hope it all goes well, sounds good though put us down for the next one [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

We are off down to Dartmoor for the Moor Tour 

Andy we were staying in the Hilton Gateshead on Friday & Saturday, had to share the hotel with the Liverpool squad both nights which as we are United fans didn't go down well. However did share the news with Redscouse who is busy doing a recce in the Alps.

Shame about the result :wink:

Also got chatting to Bolo Zenden who had just signed for Sunderland, apparently they are the only local Premier team


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

blackers said:


> We will not be able to make it to Bathgate
> Hope it all goes well, sounds good though put us down for the next one [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> We are off down to Dartmoor for the Moor Tour
> ...


Is there a sign once you go over the border with my details on and pointing out how to wind me up [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > We will not be able to make it to Bathgate
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: sorry Andy


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

L9WTT said:


> Hi guys, Trev has asked me to confirm numbers for this event as his computer is down at the mo, can everyone please confirm there attendance by adding there name to the list.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Still dont know if i will be there as i am on holiday that week,as i am tryin to find a cheep hol for a couple days wil let you know asap.....

Jim..........


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

sorry Andy that wasn't fair 

mind you nor was that beachball


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

im not gonna make this one. gotta unpack frm this week and then pack again for next week then try to squeeze some of my college work in there as well [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> im not gonna make this one. gotta unpack frm this week and then pack again for next week then try to squeeze some of my college work in there as well [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


see you at the next meet Darron 

update on who is going 
1. Trev
2. Stevie
3. Davey
4. Williamc


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello Trev,

Sorry that we can't make Bathgate [smiley=bigcry.gif]

But thank you again for all your assistance with the overspray, very much appreciated [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
The TT is 100% better (apart from the front wing of course) 

I hope it all goes well on Sunday


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> Hello Trev,
> 
> Sorry that we can't make Bathgate [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> ...


no problem James  but it was starting to get dark the time I reached the front never saw overspray as bad as yours we'll get there in the end 
You have a good meet aswell tell the guys am asking for them


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

sorry peeps cant make sunday  gotta be in london for 6pm.good luck n have fun [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

wul said:


> sorry peeps cant make sunday  gotta be in london for 6pm.good luck n have fun [smiley=cheers.gif]


you could always , go to the show ,get a lift to the airport and fly down,, you dont have to waste your whole day on an expensive, smelly , slow, old train when you can fly in comfort for prob about the same price, ,,, just an idea !!!..


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

roddy said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > sorry peeps cant make sunday  gotta be in london for 6pm.good luck n have fun [smiley=cheers.gif]
> ...


 you,ll get in trouble :lol: brought ma van home this morning so i,m gonna be driving down roddy.the train took about 8 hours last week


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

See you at the next meet  if you had wanted to fly down should of gave me a shout evelyn could have got you a B A flight down could of gave you free drinks on flight lol


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> See you at the next meet  if you had wanted to fly down should of gave me a shout evelyn could have got you a B A flight down could of gave you free drinks on flight lol


free drinks   now then trev lets get talking........


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

wul said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > wul said:
> ...


Carlisle line is scenic though :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

not when ur messing wiyh ur computer trying to get the grand prix :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Yahoo back up and running with the laptop  cheers monthefish 
will post up the post code the morra for the guys going on sunday Wul have a good trip south of the border mind your passport :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

http://www.svwof.co.uk/directions.htm 
will try and get a post code off of James


----------



## Adam D (Jan 19, 2009)

Pretty sure the postcode is EH48 4LA for the sports centre. For those whos cars are on the stand you have to go in via Dundas St which is through a housing scheme


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Adam D said:


> Pretty sure the postcode is EH48 4LA for the sports centre. For those whos cars are on the stand you have to go in via Dundas St which is through a housing scheme


 Cheers Adam, see you there if it drys up


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

trev said:


> Adam D said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sure the postcode is EH48 4LA for the sports centre. For those whos cars are on the stand you have to go in via Dundas St which is through a housing scheme
> ...


fore-cast for sunday is good !!!!!.. 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

roddy said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Adam D said:
> ...


  want to get started today and by the look of things am not going to [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Guys,

Have a good time which im sure you will, nice one to Trev for organising this one for you. If i had been free this weekend i would of driven 300 odd miles myself to come up for a taste of this, but nevermind

Have a good time, cant wait for the pics 

Paul


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> Guys,
> 
> Have a good time which im sure you will, nice one to Trev for organising this one for you. If i had been free this weekend i would of driven 300 odd miles myself to come up for a taste of this, but nevermind
> 
> ...


cheers Paul you dont want to be up here today its peeeeeeing it down any better down your way ?


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

See you there tomorrow Trev - but not early!

By the way don't go looking for a Peoples Garage, it was knocked down and replaced by flats years ago!

8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> See you there tomorrow Trev - but not early!
> 
> By the way don't go looking for a Peoples Garage, it was knocked down and replaced by flats years ago!
> 
> 8)


OK Jock, see you the morra


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

trev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > See you there tomorrow Trev - but not early!
> ...


Hi Trev,, aye p,,,in it doon here an awe. an judgin by the amount of rain on the ground i will prob give ramorras mtbike race a miss,, so just in case , what time are you all meetin in Bgate and is there is there a charge to be on the stand,, i think a quick wash will do the car !!!!,,, ta R


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

wot tym does the doors open trev i myt pop in for a wee bit


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

roddy said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > jock said:
> ...


Hi Roddy
we've supposed to be there for 08:00 to get our place in the stand, but a couple of the guys are coming across later on in the day and we are hoping to get them in, going to speak with William C tonight about a place to meet up so will post up the details later on tonight. see you there


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> wot tym does the doors open trev i myt pop in for a wee bit


Hi Wul 08:00  you'll just be getting to your bed at that time :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > wot tym does the doors open trev i myt pop in for a wee bit
> ...


nah was home early last nyt 05.00. no going out tonyt got big drive tomo


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wul said:
> ...


 well hope you can make it be good to see you again


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Guy's had a call from Stevie about the event and the road leading up to the sport center is in a poor condition with deep pot holes and high speed bumps and a lot of cars could be damaged going up it, have tried to get in contact with James who organised the event at the center to see if he was going to do anything regarding a different access road we could use but so far cant get in contact with him. Am not going to wait any longer for him to get in touch with me, so am taking the decision to cancel our part in the event, have heard that a few guys from Scottish v have pulled out as well or not taking their show cars. Will see James if we can get our entry fees back and keep it for a future event.

Now some better news  what about us all meeting up later on in the morning going for a drive and stopping off for a bite to eat, as most of us are fairly local was thinking of the Stirling area to meet up :?: what do you guys think


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i mite be in stirling/falkirk shoppin tomoro so mite meet some of u guys somewhere...as long as u dont laught at my cars attempted "paint job"


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> i mite be in stirling/falkirk shoppin tomoro so mite meet some of u guys somewhere...as long as u dont laught at my cars attempted "paint job"


 Hi Darron whats happened to your paint work :?: its the last thing we would do is laugh mate if your in our around that area would be good to see you


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i was in london this week workin so had the car in to get rear arch painted, it was dark when i got back home last night so didnt check it then but today i checked it and where the rain had been sitting on it its went whiteish. so grey with white rain drop marks on it now  goin to take it into garage again on monday to get it sorted but im only here until lunch on monday so not gonna be able to keep upto date with wats wrong with it etc. :?


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

good idea trev,but i,ll be away [smiley=bigcry.gif] .wot happened with the paint job daz?has the garage mucked up?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

yeah garage has definately mucked it up haha :lol: my dad was pickin it up for me durin the week. he said that the garage has still to polish a bit at the front i was gettin touched up and that was it. so dont kno exactly wats went wrong with the rear :?


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

could be a number of things from a reaction to not been degreased properly to more serious solvent to waterbased hopefully it will just be the lacquer needing a cut and polish


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

hi Trev, as pm, prob the right shout,, latest forecast is wet anyway,, will check later for details on ramora's run..


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Guy's know its short notice for tomorrow but how does south Queensferry sound for a meeting place and there's plenty of places to have a bite to eat  and if your up for a drive plenty of ways to go from there. if we make it a later start say 13:00 my other half could make it as well  if not evelyn will pop over in her motor to team up with us, let me know if you can make it. 
Have to apologise for the outcome of the Bathgate event i should of went round that way to check it out, and there's no way i would let anyone of you to take your motors through a building site. cheers to Stevie for checking it out today well done mate


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah sorry to bring the bad news guys, always like to do a pre run before I go anywhere as speed bumps are not programmed into sat nav yet :lol: Not very good at all. First speed bump is defo a sump destroyer then your onto the muddy track upto the centre is littered with very large holes, we where getting chucked about like mad. Anyone who is lowered by any amount would defo occur damage, not a risk im willing to take


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i mite be able to get through there for 13:00. not sure yet depends if i get other stuff done in time. so ill see u if i see u


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> Yeah sorry to bring the bad news guys, always like to do a pre run before I go anywhere as speed bumps are not programmed into sat nav yet :lol: Not very good at all. First speed bump is defo a sump destroyer then your onto the muddy track upto the centre is littered with very large holes, we where getting chucked about like mad. Anyone who is lowered by any amount would defo occur damage, not a risk im willing to take


stevie its better to find out just now rather than on the day, have spoken to Jean & James this morning and are still saying the road is fine but they would say that eh, if your going to Queensferry today i'll bring your Radio


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> i mite be able to get through there for 13:00. not sure yet depends if i get other stuff done in time. so ill see u if i see u


ok mate see you later on


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

south queensferry is fine by me


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

williammc said:


> south queensferry is fine by me


 cheers William I better mind and bring some money for you :lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> Hi Guy's know its short notice for tomorrow but how does south Queensferry sound for a meeting place and there's plenty of places to have a bite to eat  and if your up for a drive plenty of ways to go from there. if we make it a later start say 13:00 my other half could make it as well  if not evelyn will pop over in her motor to team up with us, let me know if you can make it.
> Have to apologise for the outcome of the Bathgate event i should of went round that way to check it out, and there's no way i would let anyone of you to take your motors through a building site. cheers to Stevie for checking it out today well done mate


See you and Evie at 1300 Trev. Suggest that we meet near the Hawes Pier where there is plenty of parking, provided no cruise ships are anchored offshore.

Jock
8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guy's know its short notice for tomorrow but how does south Queensferry sound for a meeting place and there's plenty of places to have a bite to eat  and if your up for a drive plenty of ways to go from there. if we make it a later start say 13:00 my other half could make it as well  if not evelyn will pop over in her motor to team up with us, let me know if you can make it.
> ...


Great Jock see you there  will be good to see Evelyn myself :roll: never saw her for day's :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guy's know its short notice for tomorrow but how does south Queensferry sound for a meeting place and there's plenty of places to have a bite to eat  and if your up for a drive plenty of ways to go from there. if we make it a later start say 13:00 my other half could make it as well  if not evelyn will pop over in her motor to team up with us, let me know if you can make it.
> ...


Great Jock see you there  will be good to see Evelyn myself :roll: never saw her for day's :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

good to see you all today even if the weather was not so good  but the company made up for it 
glad to see you again Jim did you get a holiday booked  
William & June cheers for the polish and where did you both end up after you left :?: have to sort you out for the wipers mate  
Henry & Tracey great to see you both again and have to get the london trip sorted would be my first time there 

cheers again chaps


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Don't tell me they are painting the bridge again :roll:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

thats the sunniest ive ever saw it in south queensferry :lol:

sorry couldnt make this one...ill be there next time :wink:


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Trev,good the meet your wife and you again,still lookin mabee Malaga 01:00 flight the night tho is a bit [smiley=bigcry.gif] but will wait and see,you never know
Called into Bathgate on the way home only 2 TTs there tho but very nice....

Jim.........


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Don't tell me they are painting the bridge again


 The Queen must be comming up for a visit


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> thats the sunniest ive ever saw it in south queensferry
> 
> sorry couldnt make this one...ill be there next time


Lol true you could see the bridge.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jim said:


> Trev,good the meet your wife and you again,still lookin mabee Malaga 01:00 flight the night tho is a bit but will wait and see,you never know
> Called into Bathgate on the way home only 2 TTs there tho but very nice....
> 
> Jim.........


Fingers crossed you get your holiday 
Think Adam was still going to bathgate don't know who the other one would be! Here's hoping they got a trophy


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

nice pics mate, sorry I did not pop along the tt was not coming out in that weather.  Had to pick the wee man up 2 was going to put him in the boot. :lol:

Stopped of at the vw show what alot rubbish, 5 quid to get in, it was like ingi market. A few tts' there nothing great ttoc would have won best stand for sure.


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

L9WTT said:


> nice pics mate, sorry I did not pop along the tt was not coming out in that weather.  Had to pick the wee man up 2 was going to put him in the boot. :lol:
> 
> Stopped of at the vw show what alot rubbish, 5 quid to get in, it was like ingi market. A few tts' there nothing great ttoc would have won best stand for sure.


I did not pay just walked in thank god i did not pay for that what rubbish as you say Steve.......


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

jim said:


> L9WTT said:
> 
> 
> > nice pics mate, sorry I did not pop along the tt was not coming out in that weather.  Had to pick the wee man up 2 was going to put him in the boot. :lol:
> ...


Your not wrong jim, im sure we could do a better meet at car park and charge 2.50 to get in :lol: did you see that white tt??? shocking vinyl wrap. wheels are best bit of the car.


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

L9WTT said:


> jim said:
> 
> 
> > L9WTT said:
> ...


I had a good look around it and well i will keep my thoughts to myself i think,dont think this is the rite place to say some things.wheels were nice tho........

I will PM my thoughts to you tho........

Jim..........


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

was going to give you a call when we were at Queensferry Stevie, to see if you were coming down but realized it was raining :lol: :lol: will see you through the week, still got your radio, are you still after a battery for i've got one here


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

good to see everyone again,we ended up going to the co-op on the way home will get the wipers tomorrow,and Henry's polish, thank god June and Evelyn have managed to sort out the facebook,omg she is now looking for her on Skype :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

trev said:


> was going to give you a call when we were at Queensferry Stevie, to see if you were coming down but realized it was raining :lol: :lol: will see you through the week, still got your radio, are you still after a battery for i've got one here


Cheers Trev,

I think I might just sorn the car at the end of nov, till ultimate dubs (march) got an oem batt foc trev, thanks for the offer tho, Willl put the radio in the for sale section.

Stevie


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

williammc said:


> good to see everyone again,we ended up going to the co-op on the way home will get the wipers tomorrow,and Henry's polish, thank god June and Evelyn have managed to sort out the facebook,omg she is now looking for her on Skype :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: you'll have to get an iphone mate for theres no way your going to get on the laptop if the two of them are chatting :wink: 
see the wipers can you get the arm's as well ? for mines have a few rusty bits on them and think it would look a lot better with new ones


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > was going to give you a call when we were at Queensferry Stevie, to see if you were coming down but realized it was raining :lol: :lol: will see you through the week, still got your radio, are you still after a battery for i've got one here
> ...


cheers for the offer of the radio was going to be a lot of wires at the back, ended up taking mine to Perth Audi for the code 
and seems to be working fine now


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

will find out tomorrow about the arms or some nice satin black paint and some wet n dry :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

williammc said:


> will find out tomorrow about the arms or some nice satin black paint and some wet n dry :lol:


plenty wet today just need the dry :wink: cheers for that william

( you got that spoiler ordered yet  )


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

got the wipers (aero blades) Trev and Henry's polish 8) could meet up saturday if you like,spoiler on way soon :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

williammc said:


> got the wipers (aero blades) Trev and Henry's polish 8) could meet up saturday if you like,spoiler on way soon :lol:


What a man  Saturday would be fine with me William, just as well me having Henry's polish :lol: he's never in the country that long to polish his motor these days :lol: :wink: must be on a hush hush mission again :wink: 
cheers for that William


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> williammc said:
> 
> 
> > got the wipers (aero blades) Trev and Henry's polish 8) could meet up saturday if you like,spoiler on way soon :lol:
> ...


Yes Trev the next time that I am away I will leave the car with you so that you can give it a good clean and polish!! :lol:

8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > williammc said:
> ...


looking forward to that Jock 3.2 Mmmmmmmm :wink: any buttons that ive not to touch :lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev
Yes Trev the next time that I am away I will leave the car with you so that you can give it a good clean and polish!! :lol:
8)[/quote said:


> looking forward to that Jock 3.2 Mmmmmmmm :wink: any buttons that ive not to touch :lol:


I don't recall saying anything about leaving the keys!! :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> trev
> Yes Trev the next time that I am away I will leave the car with you so that you can give it a good clean and polish!! :lol:
> 8)[/quote:liwojoi4 said:
> 
> ...


 Bummer :x are you wanting me to pick your polish and you can get it the next time we are over :?:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello Trev 

Sorry to hear Bathgate was cancelled but glad you sorted out a meet regardless 

Dartmoor & Exmoor were great and it was sunny for most of the weekend 8)

Have got a wee present for you to say thank you for de overspray operation you carried out.
Just waiting for the bodyshop to repair the offside wing and I'll pop over.

Cheers
James


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> Hello Trev
> 
> Sorry to hear Bathgate was cancelled but glad you sorted out a meet regardless
> 
> ...


Hi James had a look at the pics of the moor event looked like a good time was had by all like the pic of the *STIG* :lol: 
did he come home with it on :wink: 
what happened to the wing !!!!
Present !!!! does it start with a*R* & end in an *8* silver with gray blades :wink: you shouldn't have mate :lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > trev
> ...


Thanks for the offer Trev but I will try to pop over to Falkirk before the weekend to pick mine up from Willie.

8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Ok mind the wipers are mine and dont swap them over with you old yin's :wink: 
tell Tracey to have a good flight the morra


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

hey Trev have pmd jock about meeting him on saturday in linlithgow, shall i give your wipers to him


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

williammc said:


> hey Trev have pmd jock about meeting him on saturday in linlithgow, shall i give your wipers to him


 will pop through William not doing much this weekend mate, will have to give you £££££££s :wink:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

trev said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Trev
> ...


How did you guess Trev, although it is 1.72 scale and in white is that alright :wink:

Wing all sorted now and as good as new thanks to Duddingston Coachworks, other party admitting fault helped as well.

Mini Stig is asleep but you're right nearly had to take the helmet with us, I don't think big Steve would have appreciated that!

Cheers


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > blackers said:
> ...


 whites not a problem james


----------

